# Control box electrical question Mercury



## buckeyeBEN (Sep 21, 2015)

Long story but...
When new control cable installed, I can't lift the idle/throttle lever and get the ignition to turn over. 
Is there a way to bypass this " safety" feature?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 21, 2015)

Is there a button you push in to work the throttle?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 21, 2015)

You probably need to open up the control box to see if something is jambed up. You should need to push in the button to move the throttle/shift lever. There should be a neutral safety switch inside that won't allow it to crank over the engine if it detects it's already in gear. I've had mine apart several times and you have to get things lined up correctly when putting it back together so something may have moved around.


----------

